# Whey Protein versus Amino Acids: What?s the Difference?



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2012)

Whey Protein versus Amino Acids: What’s the Difference? by Anthony Roberts ~ source Whey protein is the highest quality protein known to man – it has the highest amounts of Branched Chain Amino Acids (BCAAs) and Essential Amino Acids, plus more Leucine than anything else on the market. So why can’t you just drink some [...]

*Read More...*


----------

